# How Do You Replace A Snap On Watch Back?



## judeep

Just replaced a battery in one and I can't get the bugger back on!

Any hints or tips?

Cheers

Jude


----------



## spankone

try harder lol they can be stiff just clip on one side first then push hard with both thumbs. fingers holding the crystal side

. works for me


----------



## judeep

spankone said:


> try harder lol they can be stiff just clip on one side first then push hard with both thumbs. fingers holding the crystal side
> 
> . works for me


I must be a right weedy bugger cos it just won't click:-(


----------



## jeffvader

Sometimes you need a crystal press to put a snap on case back on.


----------



## BondandBigM

I've found these pretty useful in the past :lol:


----------



## JoT

judeep said:


> Just replaced a battery in one and I can't get the bugger back on!
> 
> Any hints or tips?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jude


Jude sounds like you need a watch case press


----------



## BondandBigM

Actually in the absence of a press these Thor mallets are not as daft as it first appears, probably in grams now but if you can find someone with a smaller size about 32mm dia and so long as you support the case properly it will work. They also come with copper one end and leather on the other but also with hard nylon ends, those usually have the centre filled with shot so as to absorb the impact and stop it from bouncing back like a steel hammer would. A couple of different ones smaller in size and weight can be an indispensible tool on your bench. I used to use them frequently when I didn't want to mark or damage smaller parts and properly used the will pop the back on a watch in short order with out to much fuss. Obviously a couple of different sized plastic ferrels like you see in Jot's picture would be handy as well.


----------



## JoT

It is not a good idea Mr Bond :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> It is not a good idea Mr Bond :lol:


It's a great idea, a fiver for the basic mallet and then maybe a couple of quid for a few different inserts like what was with the press, jobs a good un, I've assembled more delicate things than a watch back.

Although I will conceed it does depend on how good you are with the mallet, you could end up with a couple of sore fingers if you miss

:lol: :lol:


----------



## mrteatime

you do like to show your tools don't you :lol: any excuse and out you get them


----------



## BondandBigM

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

I was going to suggest a wooden spoon to knock it on

h34r:

:rofl2:


----------



## Rotundus

sorry bond going to go with the watch press for more controlled and repeatable results on this one.

thought mine was a waste of money until i had to use it a few times on a couple of miscreants. :bangin:


----------



## don natel

Bond and big m, that was the tool in the boot for the knockoff wheels on all of my BMC

cars. Boy did that bring back some memories!


----------



## johnbaz

before i acquired my backpress, if i had a tight back i used to put the watch crystal down on a newspaper then use a small (about 40mm x 40mm) piece of soft pine, place it on the back and press down with the palm of my hand, of course this would only work with flat (mineral) crystal and not with domed acrylic...

i never broke a glass (possibly more luck than judgement :blush: )

regards, john


----------



## judeep

Thanks all! I think I'll go with the piece of wood and failing that take it to my local jeweller


----------



## judeep

And can now confirm that a piece of wood AS WELL AS the use of a mallet worked a treat

Thanks again Guys

Jude


----------



## Guest

judeep said:


> And can now confirm that a piece of wood AS WELL AS the use of a mallet worked a treat
> 
> Thanks again Guys
> 
> Jude


 In failing with the help of a MALLET [!!] And before moving onto a sledgehammer next time.Try, Making sure that the lips on both case and back are perfectly clean,Then give them a smear of silicone grease.If between fingers wont do it now,Move onto a press ...PLEASE !.


----------



## Guest

desmondus rotundus said:


> ''for more controlled and repeatable results''


For more controlled and repeatable results... Than a mallet !.

Haw Haw Haw !!.


----------



## BondandBigM

judeep said:


> And can now confirm that a piece of wood AS WELL AS the use of a mallet worked a treat
> 
> Thanks again Guys
> 
> Jude


That's what I like a bit of improvisation

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnbaz

judeep said:


> And can now confirm that a piece of wood AS WELL AS the use of a mallet worked a treat
> 
> Thanks again Guys
> 
> Jude


Jude

did you really use the mallet?????

i think it was only suggested in jest whereas i really did used to use the small piece of wood and newspaper and pressed the back on with the palm of my hand 

john


----------



## judeep

johnbaz said:


> judeep said:
> 
> 
> 
> And can now confirm that a piece of wood AS WELL AS the use of a mallet worked a treat
> 
> Thanks again Guys
> 
> Jude
> 
> 
> 
> Jude
> 
> did you really use the mallet?????
> 
> i think it was only suggested in jest whereas i really did used to use the small piece of wood and newspaper and pressed the back on with the palm of my hand
> 
> john
Click to expand...

I did indeed. BUT only because the watch had only cost me Â£2.50

I have now ordered a press thingy from the bay!


----------

